

The San Francisco internet exchange (peer) has a website - nodesocket
http://www.sfmix.org/

======
nodesocket
Here is an awesome graph of their bandwidth:

[http://www.sfmix.org/services/statistics](http://www.sfmix.org/services/statistics)

And a who's who of SF startups that participate:

[http://www.sfmix.org/participants](http://www.sfmix.org/participants)

